# Making a thing (stand/display)



## cgs

Test fitting before s**t-tons of sanding.





to be continued...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver

Great work @cgs !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

WOW that looks great @cgs!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

cgs said:


> View attachment 162389
> 
> View attachment 162390
> 
> View attachment 162391
> 
> View attachment 162392
> 
> 
> Test fitting before s**t-tons of sanding.
> 
> View attachment 162393
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued...



Need some waterproof paint on it as well. Already getting juice marks on the wood. But will look great.

Can already see my wife wanting me to want one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

cgs said:


> View attachment 162389
> 
> View attachment 162390
> 
> View attachment 162391
> 
> View attachment 162392
> 
> 
> Test fitting before s**t-tons of sanding.
> 
> View attachment 162393
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued...


Wow! That’s awesome work @Adephi! I’ve been thinking about making one atty stand myself and been watching a few videos this past weekend to have an idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

cgs said:


> View attachment 162389
> 
> View attachment 162390
> 
> View attachment 162391
> 
> View attachment 162392
> 
> 
> Test fitting before s**t-tons of sanding.
> 
> View attachment 162393
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued...


EXPEXT orders , it is so cool !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Wow! That’s awesome work @Adephi! I’ve been thinking about making one atty stand myself and been watching a few videos this past weekend to have an idea.


I think you wanted to tag @cgs .

The only woodwork I can do is pack a braai.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

This was my first build stand. I used s heat sink for it and a piece of wood that I polished. I feel it can be improved though so I bought a few more heat sinks for my next project

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cgs

Adephi said:


> Need some waterproof paint on it as well.



100%
I was thinking of resin for for the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgs

Grand Guru said:


> This was my first build stand.
> View attachment 162493
> View attachment 162494
> View attachment 162495



That's fantastic!
I say keep it simple, if anything perhaps glue a magnet on the side?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

cgs said:


> That's fantastic!
> I say keep it simple, if anything perhaps glue a magnet on the side?


Dumb question: what’s the purpose of the magnet?


----------



## cgs

I saw it on a coil master tab. Looked handy.
It can hold small tools, grubs if they're not plated. Not an absolute necessity but nice to have.

Also, MAGNETS!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## cgs



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

cgs said:


> View attachment 162682


Random Orbital is more versatile


----------



## cgs

Got one 

Just thought it might be easier to clamp 3 or 4 pieces of wood together and run them over an upside down belt to get them flush.
OR... cut better with a jigsaw lol.

Would love to get a table saw but don't have the space at the moment. That would kill multiple birds with one throw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Perfect for DIY home use and small projects:


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

or:


----------



## cgs

Ha!
Was looking at that exact one this morning. In the car now to pick one up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Go to Game!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson

Attomizer display stand build at home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Norman Anderson said:


> Attomizer display stand build at home



That's awesome @Norman Anderson !


----------



## cgs

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Go to Game!!!!



I saw this while driving yesterday so i ended up getting paint only.
Thanks for this. (Y)

--
Long day yesterday but did a tiny bit more.

Some felt glued to the bottom to keep things quiet.
A little dam to separate the batteries from the juice just in case. Think I'll run some silicon on the sides.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## cgs

Norman Anderson said:


> Attomizer display stand build at home


That is awesome! does it spin like a lazy suzan?


----------



## Norman Anderson

Silver said:


> That's awesome @Norman Anderson !


Thanks


----------



## Norman Anderson

cgs said:


> That is awesome! does it spin like a lazy suzan?


Yes it can spin


----------



## Norman Anderson

This was a special request from Erich, owner of Esheli e-liquids. Display stands, 1 mod, 1 bottle juice and a nice space at rear for description of juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Norman Anderson said:


> Yes it can spin



Nice! I wouldn't mind a lazy susan for juice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cgs

Halfway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

That’s awesome @cgs !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

cgs said:


> Halfway.
> 
> View attachment 165908
> 
> 
> View attachment 165909



That’s awesome, well done!


----------

